# Black Ghost Hand



## thelurch1986 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I just ordered a Black Ghost Hand cube from ebay through the following link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Speed-Rubiks-Magic-Cube-Rubik-Rubic-Rubix-Puzzles_W0QQitemZ170352501539QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27a9cce323&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I did see many links to these on here and I hope that I chose the correct one? I am probably going to clean out the lube that comes with it and put in my 100% silicone liquid lubricant depending on what it looks like they used.

I hope the consensus still remains that this cube is one of the best out? I did see other threads about this but with varied thoughts on if it was a good cube or not, I figured I cant go wrong with a $7.99 purchase.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 8, 2009)

you really don't have to clean it out (at least, not when you first get it)
I just got mine today, and it is amazing. Super fast. Plus, it doesn't really lock up. It feels amazing. 

Unfortunately, the stickers feel like paper (which is fine with me...)

I'm waiting to see if it will really deteriorate like everyone else says it will.


----------



## V-te (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I've had mine now for about 3 or 4 months maybe, with extremely heavy breaking in. 

I must say that it is one of the smoothest cubes I have ever seen, and while at first I had a hassle with the cube, after very heavy breaking in, it turned into a god. Now it is my main cube, and I always get good control on loose lubricated settings. 
Corner cutting is decent, it flows on a lot of algorithms. 
I really like it.

The only con was that, like the type F, it seemed to slow down on me during the first months. I took it apart, to find black cube dust (on my white cube?). 
This cube needs maintenance. But if you are willing to clean it out every so often, it will repay the favor. Lol.

Edit: Checked the link, that cube doesn't look like a ghost hand to me, but what do I know right?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

I love it, and I also bought from that link.

Stickers suck, and it takes a little breaking in.
You're pretty smart washing out the lube it comes with, silicone is so much faster.

You'll like it for sure, its a great bargain for its price.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, you did go and get a cube. Let me know how it is.


----------



## phases (Oct 8, 2009)

Free shipping from HK? 

..how did it get the name ghost hand cube? Brand? 

..thinkin' about buyin'.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 8, 2009)

phases said:


> Free shipping from HK? *Yes*
> 
> ..how did it get the name ghost cube? Brand? *It's supposedly a Type F clone, or it is. It got the name because it's so smooth that when turning, your hands look like 'ghost hands', you know, like they are 'magically turning' the cube.
> *
> ..thinkin' about buyin'. *Go ahead, you get what you pay for. I have one and mine is of 'decent' quality.*


----------



## phases (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks. Ordering now... just 8 bucks. Can't beat that with free shipping.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2009)

How sure are you it's a ghost hand? It doesn't seem to say so anywhere..

I found other links to the ghost hand too but a bit more expensive..

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ghost-Hand-...ultDomain_0?hash=item2a01ac8a74#ht_4860wt_907

http://cgi.ebay.com/3x3x3-ghost-han...ultDomain_0?hash=item3ca6356c9c#ht_2715wt_885


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 8, 2009)

New Professional 3X3X3 Ghost Hand Rubik's Cube Slick Speed

Features:

Improve children's spacial imagination and strategic ideation While playing, it is quite natural that you become frustrated, disappointed...

* 100% Brand new.
* 3x3x3
* Cubeoctahedron with 6 colors PVC stickers Rare
* Fully assembled and lubricated at factory, making it extra smooth for faster sloving times.

Package:

1X 5.5 cm Ghost Hand Cube

Just scroll down a bit to the item description...


----------



## teller (Oct 8, 2009)

That does not look like a Ghost Hand...the stickers are too nice.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea..just saw the description. God knows why I didn't scroll down :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

Seriously, its a ghost hand.
I bought from this guy.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2009)

It seems like a really good deal, but I wonder if it's really THAT good of a cube. There're discussions about it in this forum and reviews about it on youtube but I don't really see any fast averages being done with it. 

Any reasonably fast cubers here using this as his/her main cube? I'm not discriminating slower people, but fast people are more able to show a cube's potential, imo.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 8, 2009)

I average about 15 seconds, and no, I don't use it as my main cube. It just doesn't fit to my likings. I prefer my Edison.


----------



## rookie (Oct 8, 2009)

i dont like ghosts hand. they are not the best for me.


----------



## V-te (Oct 8, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> It seems like a really good deal, but I wonder if it's really THAT good of a cube. There're discussions about it in this forum and reviews about it on youtube but I don't really see any fast averages being done with it.
> 
> Any reasonably fast cubers here using this as his/her main cube? I'm not discriminating slower people, but fast people are more able to show a cube's potential, imo.



But their opinions are usually only one perspective. The best (and fun) way to find out is to buy one yourself, and then try it out. 
This happened with my V-6. Most people complained a lot about the clickyness and how stiff it is and all that stuff, that I was afraid to buy one, but I still did.
It feels like a normal everyday cube. I have done about 20 solves on it, spread out over 3 weeks, and it has only popped once....when I took it apart. It is still unmodded and I like it.

Don't always rely on other peoples information. It helps, but it is your own firsthand experience that will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> It seems like a really good deal, but I wonder if it's really THAT good of a cube. There're discussions about it in this forum and reviews about it on youtube but I don't really see any fast averages being done with it.
> 
> Any reasonably fast cubers here using this as his/her main cube? I'm not discriminating slower people, but fast people are more able to show a cube's potential, imo.



One of the polish super fast people used it for a WR average.
A type F that is, which this is a clone of.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2009)

phases said:


> ..how did it get the name ghost hand cube? Brand?




i think that the name "goast hand" isn't the right translation

the chinese name is 鬼手, and i think that it should be called "demon hand" instead.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like a really good deal, but I wonder if it's really THAT good of a cube. There're discussions about it in this forum and reviews about it on youtube but I don't really see any fast averages being done with it.
> ...



The thing is I've tried way too many cubes and wasted way too much money on them and most of them are just lying in a corner. I wanna make sure the next cubes I buy are really worth, even if they might be cheap. I don't wanna get another cube just for the sake of having another decent cube that I may end up not using anyway.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



get rid of the cubes u dont want by posting in the trade section, some people may be interested.


----------



## teller (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, nothing against Ghost Hand per se, but FWIW it is NOTHING like the original Type F. A world of difference. Just forget about F and treat it like a unique cube with its own identity.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 9, 2009)

I ordered a white Ghost Hand cube from an Ebay seller about two weeks ago. And in a carboard box, just a you get a new Eastsheen cube in.

But to my surprise, I got a black one and arrived in a cotton pouch instead when it arrived today.

It is truly a awesome cube to own. I've done two solves on it and it turns amazaingly well, cuts corners at 40 degrees and is great fun to use.


----------



## V-te (Oct 9, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Well this is true.. Well I'll tell you by my sudden 20 second drop in time after I got a ghost hand that it was really worth it. And I still have it as great as ever today.


----------



## hillary (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the Ghost hand cube is a decent cube. Nothing more, nothing less. If it is one of your first cubes, it's definitely a good investment, but if you already have a few good cubes, it's not going to wow you.
I like buying new cubes, because I like the joy of anticipation, but I've stopped trusting any reviews on the forum because I got disappointed a few times.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 9, 2009)

I only own seven 3x3 cubes. Not to many but not too little.

Rubik's storebrought
Knockoff Void cube
Dian Sheng
Mini Dian Sheng
C4U DIY Type A
Ghost Hand
Ball Cube

I buy for effect and bang for the buck and not emotion or hype.

So the latest 3x3, the black Ghost Hand cube fits very nicely in my collection of 3x3 cubes.


----------



## rookie (Oct 9, 2009)

the ghosts hand has no spring feel. bad for middle layer turning. does not cut corners that well and rigid.


----------



## V-te (Oct 9, 2009)

rookie said:


> the ghosts hand has no spring feel. bad for middle layer turning. does not cut corners that well and rigid.



I replaced the springs on mine with some from C4Y and it sounded awful. The C4Y screws also had the tendency to unscrew themselves, so I ended up putting the original screws springs in there. 
You can do M turns with practice and correct tension adjustment.
and once broken in, it is smooth, with lockups being rare.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 9, 2009)

Hillary and Rookie are quite correct.

Vte, I too put C4Y springs in, and I had to change back to the normal springs.
I have a hard time with M turns, and by no means do I turn inaccurately.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 9, 2009)

ive got 2 of these cubes. i dont like the screws and springs or the orange and red in a room thats not very light i get the 2 mixed up. but apart from that its amazing


----------



## Logan (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry for the bump, but do you think that these ones are any different?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Rubiks-Cube...temQQptZUK_Toys_Rubiks_RL?hash=item29ff107832

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ghost-Hand-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ac9b0f0e


Thanks


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 28, 2009)

do ghost hands have painted stickers? I just bought a type F clone at a neighbourhood store for like 3.2USD?


----------



## no1337cube (Oct 29, 2009)

@Logan: I think those cubes are the same.
@Rachmani: Umm Ghost Hands dont have painted on stickers they have paper like ones.
(Btw I bought one from vipdealings, so if u want to buy one buy dont know who to buy from, get it from him(altho shipping to SG took kinda long).)


----------



## ReiVaX18 (Oct 29, 2009)

I bought one from 24hoursgifts and the edge pieces don't look like type F/ghost hands, but more like a type A1 or C. I can only compare it to my type C and it locks up a lot and doesn't cut corners as well, but I have the type C tension set much more loose. It definitely doesn't turn as well as in some youtube videos, but I haven't lubed it.
Also, the stickers are shiny, but I don't know if they are supposed to be in a ghost hand.
Hope this helps.


----------



## phases (Oct 31, 2009)

Finally got mine today. Not sure if it's genuine or not. Doesn't really matter for 8 bucks I guess. It cuts corners really really well but, is otherwise too loose for me and jams up ALL THE TIME. Also, the center caps don't pop off so I see no way to replace the springs as others have mentioned trying. And these springs suck. They are also pingy like my first store bought. Which really sucks. 

But, I've only messed with it an hour. We'll see after some break in time what I think. 

Either way no biggie. 

Oh also, came with no pouch as some has mentioned. And the stickers will need replacing before too long I'm sure. 

http://phases.shutterfly.com/1015

It's the top left.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 1, 2009)

phases said:


> Finally got mine today. Not sure if it's genuine or not. Doesn't really matter for 8 bucks I guess. It cuts corners really really well but, is otherwise too loose for me and jams up ALL THE TIME. Also, the center caps don't pop off so I see no way to replace the springs as others have mentioned trying. And these springs suck. They are also pingy like my first store bought. Which really sucks.
> 
> But, I've only messed with it an hour. We'll see after some break in time what I think.
> 
> ...



that's not a ghost hand.


----------



## Edward (Nov 1, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> phases said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got mine today. Not sure if it's genuine or not. Doesn't really matter for 8 bucks I guess. It cuts corners really really well but, is otherwise too loose for me and jams up ALL THE TIME. Also, the center caps don't pop off so I see no way to replace the springs as others have mentioned trying. And these springs suck. They are also pingy like my first store bought. Which really sucks.
> ...


What is it?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 1, 2009)

i need pictures of the interior and the mechaniisms


----------



## V-te (Nov 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > phases said:
> ...


 
I don't know, but that is definitely not a ghost hand.


----------



## michaellahti (Nov 1, 2009)

I got one of those of ebay a few months ago. Glow in the dark too. It was excellent right out of the box, but after a few solves it got worse for some reason... But I lubed it with silicone and adjusted the tension and changed the stickers (red and orange look almost alike sometimes) and now it's one of my main cubes. I really like it now.


----------



## phases (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, here are more pictures. A few notes:

- I tried to get a decent picture, but it looks like each edge piece has an indention on it, but not in the center (of the edge piece), closer to the center piece.

- As you can see, a sticker is already ripping/peeling. I've played with it only a few hours.

- As you can see, the center caps don't pop off.

- It can cut easily from the degree shown.. it's very loose.

...However lemme say.. after playing with it a few hours I'm actually starting to quite like it. It has some trouble lining up but its so fast otherwise.. Also, I can easily U2 it with one flick, sometimes even overshoot that. Haven't bothered to try to implement that in a solve - just an observation. Could probably loosen my c4u to that point..

http://phases.shutterfly.com/1016

Edit: Also, it shipped un-lubed.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol, type D.
Judging from core and thickness of edge pieces.


----------



## V-te (Nov 1, 2009)

phases said:


> Ok, here are more pictures. A few notes:
> 
> - I tried to get a decent picture, but it looks like each edge piece has an indention on it, but not in the center (of the edge piece), closer to the center piece.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is not a ghost hand.


----------



## tanapak1 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's Type D Cube...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 1, 2009)

no that's not a type d cube. it's a clown cube second verson.

i saw it on PTT rubik's. let's see if i could find the thread....


----------

